# 150 millicuries



## Deedah

Well, here goes.... I just found out that my RAI is scheduled for Monday morning. As per the Dr's receptionist, I will be getting "a very high dose" of the treatment.... 150 millicuries. I was told that I'm going to be in the hospital for at least 3 days, possibly 1 week.

Please, somebody offer me some advice/knowledge regarding this dose of said treatment.

So many of you guys are practically pro's when it comes to thyroid problems, and treatments. I won't even see my Endo until early Monday morning before I'm admitted..... it's a holiday weekend.

For the sake of my sanity, I need some information. I'd truly appreciate any input.

Happy Thanksgiving to all,
Deedah


----------

